# Follia Liverpool: Van Dijk vicinissimo per 70 milioni!



## juventino (6 Giugno 2017)

Una vera e propria follia di mercato quella che sta per compiere il Liverpool: i reds, secondo moltissime testate, sarebbero ad un passo dal difensore del Southampton Virgil Van Dijk. A fare scalpore è la cifra che il club di Klopp starebbe per elargire: 70 milioni di euro, che farebbero di Van Dijk il difensore più caro di sempre.


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2017)

Questi sono completamente pazzi. E la Roma gli sta pure per dare Salah per 40 milioni


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una vera e propria follia di mercato quella che sta per compiere il Liverpool: i reds, secondo moltissime testate, sarebbero ad un passo dal difensore del Southampton Virgil Van Dijk. A fare scalpore è la cifra che il club di Klopp starebbe per elargire: 70 milioni di euro, che farebbero di Van Dijk il difensore più caro di sempre.



Con quel mediocre in panchina non andranno da nessuna parte.

Comunque il Liverpool è ormai un club che non tornerà ad essere quello che la sua storia dice.. e non è tanto per questione di soldi, ma perché sbagliano sempre i mercati.

Ripeto, fin tanto che continuano a prendere i giocatori da Southampton e squadre di mezza classifica, non andranno da nessuna parte.

Quello che auguro al Milan di non fare lo stesso errore riempiendo la rosa da Atalanta Sassuolo Lazio di turno..


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con quel mediocre in panchina non andranno da nessuna parte.
> 
> Comunque il Liverpool è ormai un club che non tornerà ad essere quello che la sua storia dice.. e non è tanto per questione di soldi, perche sbagliano sempre i mercati.
> 
> ...



Già!


----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questi sono completamente pazzi. E la Roma gli sta pure per dare Salah per 40 milioni



Anche il City e il Chelsea erano interessati, e cmq Van Djik è uno dei primi 5 difensori della Premier.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una vera e propria follia di mercato quella che sta per compiere il Liverpool: i reds, secondo moltissime testate, sarebbero ad un passo dal difensore del Southampton Virgil Van Dijk. A fare scalpore è la cifra che il club di Klopp starebbe per elargire: 70 milioni di euro, che farebbero di Van Dijk il difensore più caro di sempre.



Otamenti D.Silva e gli altri quanti sono costati ?
Mi pare u botto pure loro..
ora i difensori forti sono pochi e questi qui pur di prenderseli li strapagano...
colossale la differenza con noi Italiane..

Allora Manolas Koulibaly quanto costano ??


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questi sono completamente pazzi. E la Roma gli sta pure per dare Salah per 40 milioni


Dobbiamo imparare a ''convivere'' con queste cifre senza stupirci più di tanto perchè a breve sarà la normalità
Specialmente in Premier dove i club nuotano in un mare di sterline...
Per fare un esempio...ho letto da qualche parte che il Sunderland,squadra mediocre appena retrocessa in Championship ha incassato con i soli Diritti TV più di cento milioni di euro...non oso immaginare le cifre che girano intorno a top club come i Reds...


----------



## Red&Black Storm (6 Giugno 2017)

Ma possibile che nessuna inglese ci caschi con Bacca?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Giugno 2017)

Red&Black Storm ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuna inglese ci caschi con Bacca?



il West Ham per me se la starà ridendo


----------



## wildfrank (6 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questi sono completamente pazzi. E la Roma gli sta pure per dare Salah per 40 milioni



Si, ma con questi prezzi altro che mercato drogato!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Giugno 2017)

Questi si che hanno i fondi illimitati. 
A me sembra che i giocatori inglesi o che giocano in Premier, coinvolti in trasferimenti interni, ovvero che vanno in altre squadre di Premier, siano soggetti a sovrapprezzi ancor più fuori dal comune rispetto a quelli che si vedono oggi nel resto d'Europa. Nel senso che se una Juve, un Bayern, un Milan o un Real avessero voluto Van Dijk lo avrebbero potuto pagare almeno la metà. Stessa cosa per Shaw qualche anno fa, o Stones per fare degli esempi. Magari è dovuto ad una sorta di solidarietà tra le squadre di Premier o di qualche specie di "direttiva"/ accordo dalla federazione inglese per mantenere il livello mediatico e tecnico del campionato molto alto e più competitivo per una questione di diritti televisivi, oltre al fatto che per questi ultimi tutte le squadre hanno introiti superiori agli altri campionati. Perchè allora Salah avrebbero potuto pagarlo 70 milioni. E' solo una mia sensazione o fantasia? Perchè questo potrebbe giustificare certe follie, in parte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Giugno 2017)

Vedo che il Liverpool ha imparato dagli ultimi 10 mercati fallimentari


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2017)

A me sto qua piace un casino, altroché, per i prezzi della Premier è un affare normale, di cui esser contenti se si tifa Liverpool.

Per me prenderanno anche Aubameyang


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Giugno 2017)

Van Dijk? 70 Milioni? pfffhahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una vera e propria follia di mercato quella che sta per compiere il Liverpool: i reds, secondo moltissime testate, sarebbero ad un passo dal difensore del Southampton Virgil Van Dijk. A fare scalpore è la cifra che il club di Klopp starebbe per elargire: 70 milioni di euro, che farebbero di Van Dijk il difensore più caro di sempre.



Jean claude van Damme


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2017)

Van Dijk è bravo, ma 70 milioni, ragazzi..


----------



## Serginho (6 Giugno 2017)

Un bel difensore, ma a 70 milioni lol. Non impareranno mai questi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Giugno 2017)

Ma come si fa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con quel mediocre in panchina non andranno da nessuna parte.
> 
> Comunque il Liverpool è ormai un club che non tornerà ad essere quello che la sua storia dice.. e non è tanto per questione di soldi, ma perché sbagliano sempre i mercati.
> 
> ...


Il discorso non regge. Modric viene dalla Dinamo Zagabria, Benzema dal Lione, Isco dal Malaga... non conta il club da dove vieni, ma conta che tu sia davvero forte e per capirlo c'è bisogno di competenza.


----------



## _ET_ (7 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una vera e propria follia di mercato quella che sta per compiere il Liverpool: i reds, secondo moltissime testate, sarebbero ad un passo dal difensore del Southampton Virgil Van Dijk. A fare scalpore è la cifra che il club di Klopp starebbe per elargire: 70 milioni di euro, che farebbero di Van Dijk il difensore più caro di sempre.



70 milioni???bei cojoni.a quel prezzo prendevano pure van damme


----------



## BELOUFA (7 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il discorso non regge. Modric viene dalla Dinamo Zagabria, Benzema dal Lione, Isco dal Malaga... non conta il club da dove vieni, ma conta che tu sia davvero forte e per capirlo c'è bisogno di competenza.



La juve prese Bonucci dal Bari, Lichtsteiner dalla lazio, Barza dal palermo, Vidal dal Lverkusen, Matri dal cagliari, Giaccherini dal cesena......
L'inter del triplete prese Milito e Motta dal genoa........Maicon che vegetava in ligue 1 ecc....,


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con quel mediocre in panchina non andranno da nessuna parte.
> 
> Comunque il Liverpool è ormai un club che non tornerà ad essere quello che la sua storia dice.. e non è tanto per questione di soldi, ma perché sbagliano sempre i mercati.
> 
> ...



Verissimo.

In ogni caso mi pare generale la tendenza in premier a strapagare mezzi giocatori per far vedere il potere economico..

Poi in europa però si vede come il loro calcio sia sempre arretratissimo..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> La juve prese Bonucci dal Bari, Lichtsteiner dalla lazio, Barza dal palermo, Vidal dal Lverkusen, Matri dal cagliari, Giaccherini dal cesena......
> L'inter del triplete prese Milito e Motta dal genoa........Maicon che vegetava in ligue 1 ecc....,



piccola precisazione: barzagli fu preso dal wolfsburg


----------



## Black (7 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una vera e propria follia di mercato quella che sta per compiere il Liverpool: i reds, secondo moltissime testate, sarebbero ad un passo dal difensore del Southampton Virgil Van Dijk. A fare scalpore è la cifra che il club di Klopp starebbe per elargire: 70 milioni di euro, che farebbero di Van Dijk il difensore più caro di sempre.



il Liverpool in questi anni sembra un pò l'Inter pre-calciopoli. Acquisti a prezzi assurdi e quasi tutti flop per non vincere mai nulla


----------



## Albijol (7 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questi sono completamente pazzi. E la Roma gli sta pure per dare Salah per 40 milioni



Oddio per me Salah li vale 40 milioni (considerando i prezzi attuali eh). Voglio proprio vedere la Roma come lo sostituisce


----------



## juventino (7 Giugno 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oddio per me Salah li vale 40 milioni (considerando i prezzi attuali eh). Voglio proprio vedere la Roma come lo sostituisce



Nono intendevo esattamente il contrario: ossia che 40 milioni per Salah sono pochissimi, se si considera che ne buttano 70 dalla finestra per questo qua.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2017)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> La juve prese Bonucci dal Bari, Lichtsteiner dalla lazio, Barza dal palermo, Vidal dal Lverkusen, Matri dal cagliari, Giaccherini dal cesena......
> L'inter del triplete prese Milito e Motta dal genoa........Maicon che vegetava in ligue 1 ecc....,


Appunto. Il discorso del "giocatore da squadra X mediocre" non regge proprio. Sta tutto nella competenza, cioè nel saper scovare i veri campioni.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Questi si che hanno i fondi illimitati.
> A me sembra che i giocatori inglesi o che giocano in Premier, coinvolti in trasferimenti interni, ovvero che vanno in altre squadre di Premier, siano soggetti a sovrapprezzi ancor più fuori dal comune rispetto a quelli che si vedono oggi nel resto d'Europa. Nel senso che se una Juve, un Bayern, un Milan o un Real avessero voluto Van Dijk lo avrebbero potuto pagare almeno la metà. Stessa cosa per Shaw qualche anno fa, o Stones per fare degli esempi. Magari è dovuto ad una sorta di solidarietà tra le squadre di Premier o di qualche specie di "direttiva"/ accordo dalla federazione inglese per mantenere il livello mediatico e tecnico del campionato molto alto e più competitivo per una questione di diritti televisivi, oltre al fatto che per questi ultimi tutte le squadre hanno introiti superiori agli altri campionati. Perchè allora Salah avrebbero potuto pagarlo 70 milioni. E' solo una mia sensazione o fantasia? Perchè questo potrebbe giustificare certe follie, in parte.



Se guardi lo studio Football Money League di Deloitte, in quanto a fatturato nelle ultime stagioni, nelle prime 30 posizioni, più della metà delle squadre sono inglesi. Quindi sono tutte squadre che possono permettersi di sparare cifre fuori da ogni ragione.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Giugno 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se guardi lo studio Football Money League di Deloitte, in quanto a fatturato nelle ultime stagioni, nelle prime 30 posizioni, più della metà delle squadre sono inglesi. Quindi sono tutte squadre che possono permettersi di sparare cifre fuori da ogni ragione.



Immaginavo gli alti fatturati ma non che ci fosse mezza premier nelle prime 30. Grazie, mi ero sempre fermato a vedere le prime solite 10 per fatturato, ma in effetti lo studio che hai citato parla chiaro.


----------



## ralf (7 Giugno 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se guardi lo studio Football Money League di Deloitte, in quanto a fatturato nelle ultime stagioni, nelle prime 30 posizioni, più della metà delle squadre sono inglesi. Quindi sono tutte squadre che possono permettersi di sparare cifre fuori da ogni ragione.


A livello di diritti TV (e non solo) la Premier è inarrivabile. Il Sunderland che è finito ultimo prende di più di Bayern, Psg e Juventus.


----------



## Albijol (7 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nono intendevo esattamente il contrario: ossia che 40 milioni per Salah sono pochissimi, se si considera che ne buttano 70 dalla finestra per questo qua.



ah


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il discorso non regge. Modric viene dalla Dinamo Zagabria, Benzema dal Lione, Isco dal Malaga... non conta il club da dove vieni, ma conta che tu sia davvero forte e per capirlo c'è bisogno di competenza.



Tu ora mi tiri fuori il Real Madrid ed io ti parlavo del Livepool che non ha nessuna base.

Il Real Madrid ha preso MOdric dal Totocoso cosi come Bale.. in squadra che giocava la Champions. Il Lione di Benzema giocava la CL ed era una signora squadra. Isco al Malaga giocava i quarti di CL.

Hanno preso Kroos che vinceva tutto col Bayern. Ronaldo preso che aveva vinto tutto con lo United.

Il Liverpool sono anni che non prende gioctori forti. Avevano un fenomeno, Suarez. Da quando hanno ceduto Suarez, hanno fatto mercati più di quantità che di qualità INvece di prendere 3/4 fenoneni, hanno riempito la rosa con buoni giocatori nulla di più. Hanno riempito la rosa con I vari Lallana, Coutinho, Emre Can, Lovren, Mane, Balotelli, Benteke, Firmino, Clynke, Markovic, Moreno e posso continuare..

Tutta gente pagata folletemente dal che non hanno portato nulla.

Lallana, Lovren, Clynke Mane .. tutti presi dal Southcoso a prezzi folli poi si sono valutati buoni giocatori e nulla di più.

Il Liverpool sono 3/4 stagioni che si riempe di questi tipi di giocatori. Quando dovrebbero provare a prendere top player dalla top squadra in modo da farli fare il salto di qualità o comunque cambiare mentalità. Non dal Palace, Soutcoso, Aston Villa.. lol


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2017)

Un difensore 70 è la follia.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2017)

Qui bisogna darci un taglio
Se continuiamo cosi fra 15 anni serviranno 200 milioni per prendere qualche giovane interessante e 500 per giocatori gia affermati


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2017)

*Trasferimento saltato*


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2017)

*Il Liverpool ha rinunciato a Van Djik. Il comportamento dei reds è una risposta alla denuncia sporta dai Saints, infuriati perchè il Liverpool aveva parlato prima col giocatore che col club. A questo punto, lo stesso Liverpool, con un comunicato ufficiale, si è scusato con il Southampton affermando di aver chiuso la trattativa.

Una forma di ripicca o un pentimento per l'operazione (molto onerosa) ?*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tu ora mi tiri fuori il Real Madrid ed io ti parlavo del Livepool che non ha nessuna base.
> 
> Il Real Madrid ha preso MOdric dal Totocoso cosi come Bale.. in squadra che giocava la Champions. Il Lione di Benzema giocava la CL ed era una signora squadra. Isco al Malaga giocava i quarti di CL.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo tutto. Il problema è un altro: non ha senso dire "che stupidi che comprano Va Dijk dal Southampton", perché non conta nulla la squadra da cui vieni, conta quanto tu sia forte. 
Io Van Dijk non lo conosco, e per 70 milioni non vale sicuramente la pena, ma non dire che è stupido comprare da squadre piccole, perché anche nelle squadre piccole possono venire fuori i campioni.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (7 Giugno 2017)

E noi gli abbiamo dato Balotelli a 20 e poi ripreso in prestito......


----------



## antonio92 (8 Giugno 2017)

Affare saltato ufficialmente


----------

